

Massive blimps over Maryland to conduct 24/7 domestic aerial surveillance - mkobar
http://blogs.computerworld.com/privacy/23425/massive-blimps-over-maryland-conduct-247-domestic-aerial-surveillance

======
pavel_lishin
These things look like they're only equipped with radar; there is certainly no
point in having them permanently stationed over the United States - I assume
that Maryland is just where they're being tested before potential deployment.

